# Ro'shaan



## Robert_S (Jun 1, 2013)

purged


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 8, 2013)

purged


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 15, 2013)

purged


----------



## Sjonak (Jul 23, 2013)

RO'SHAAN DANTE's cynicism tainted by wisdom is something all can relate to in some way, balancing inversely between the two could keep the character interesting/unpredictable for a long period. I use the word tainted because it seems Ro'shann would be the type which would aspire to pure cynicism if his knowledge would allow.

Climactic ending, consistent with what seemed to be expressed in the dialogue with Mr. Dante. Sorry if I wasn't as thorough as you were hoping.

Thanks for sharing!​


----------



## SpiderDelToroFan (Oct 13, 2013)

Really creepy character in Ro'Shann. Love how detached and brutal you've made him while still making him human. MORE PLEASE!


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 14, 2013)

purged


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 14, 2013)

purged


----------

